# Sony Projector 55ES



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I just purchased a Sony Projector and a Da Lite screen I said that I wasn't going do it until next year but I pulled the trigger. I'm getting the UTB frame... I'll be watching mostly movies and sports. After this I need to take cut myself off I feel like a drug addict. Lol

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

sweet congrats! which projector did you get ?


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks so much! It's the VPL-HW55ES it's the new version of the HW50 ES. I'm pretty stoked and I can't wait until I get it set up. I have a 64 inch Samsung Plasma and the upgrade to the 119 inch screen should be pretty sweet.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I would think that's a great upgrade, congrats on your new toys. Hopefully the setup goes well and we all get to see some new pic's!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

definitely from 64" to 119" is going to be awsome and it's packed with features.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

B- one said:


> I would think that's a great upgrade, congrats on your new toys. Hopefully the setup goes well and we all get to see some new pic's!


- thanks B one!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just ordered my screen. It's a Da Lite HD Pro screen 119 inch with 1.3 gain. Should ship by end of the week.


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

ewardjr69 said:


> Just ordered my screen. It's a Da Lite HD Pro screen 119 inch with 1.3 gain. Should ship by end of the week.


You probably won't need a 1.3 gain with that sony. It's pretty bright already.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I chose the 1.3 because I do watch a fair amount of 3D and sports ... I know there are always trade offs but I thought this would more closely match my viewing habits ... Hopefully screen will ship today


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I chose the 1.3 because I watch a fair amount of 3D and sports ... I thought it would best fit my viewing habits. It was supposed to ship last Friday but should ship today ... Fingers crossed


----------

